# Lime quality



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my lime this year. It was very nice stuff. Very fine ground with no clumps or chunks of rocks. A buddy on mine got some this week that was terrible, big chunks of rocks. The trucking company just dumped it and he rents the spreader from the fertilizer company that had the lime delivered. He spoke with the owner and he said “Yeah it’s just the luck of the draw what you get sometimes it’s just like that”. I say no. The mine didn’t even have a processing facility, it was dug with a excavator and then loaded up. I have never gotten bad lime from my supplier. What’s y’all’s take on this.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a load this week. It was nice no rocks or chunks. Sorry for the dirty back glass.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I do get a few “chunks” but not too many....how many is too many, that is the question. The finer it is, the more it’s processed and it’s generally a bit more expensive. Was this Dolomite?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Must be a 'here' thing, never had any lumps, never had anyone in the area ever speak of lumps. Now, if you are talking about 'wet', that's been known to occur. Biggest problem is it doesn't want to dump out of trailer as well (on top of purchasing more weight, that evaporates on you  ).

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You must be referring to wet or damp which is lime that has been stock piled outside and has seen some rain . Yes that is luck of the draw as to how long it was outside and how much rain.
If that is not to your liking buy dry lime


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here they often put stack or crusher dust or kiln by products in a silo . If they arent doing road stone or asphalt they cant make field lime. If the storage silos are full the lime goes outside on a pile


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Right now it rains every 2 days and we are busting butt in between rains . There is good dry product available so we are covering all our ground , before a covid-19 shutdown


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh first time I've ever seen pups hauling lime. Used to be always semi's with trailers, now quad axle dumps have taken over for better maneuverability


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The Mennonites have been using those pups for dry lime for 40 years more.They have a spout and conveyor and can reload quick with out spilling a drop.One man show its nothing for those guys to haul 5 or more hours from the quarry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I always like the damp lime, then renting a spreader but I am not doing near the acreage that Endrow is.

Around here those pup trailers are normal however I have never gotten to see how they transfer to the truck. I assumed they were pneumatic transfer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I always like the damp lime, then renting a spreader but I am not doing near the acreage that Endrow is.
> 
> Around here those pup trailers are normal however I have never gotten to see how they transfer to the truck. I assumed they were pneumatic transfer.


We go all dry but could not get enough local lime to finish up the home farm . Some dry lime came from your direction Rohrers .


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I do get a few "chunks" but not too many....how many is too many, that is the question. The finer it is, the more it's processed and it's generally a bit more expensive. Was this Dolomite?


Not sure what he got. But it was a lot of rocks not wet clumps.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> Not sure what he got. But it was a lot of rocks not wet clumps.


Probably somehow threw the storage or loading or transport rocks and stones were mixed in and they wont do the ph any good . Bet hard on the spreader.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

It was rocks all through the load. Limestone rocks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> It was rocks all through the load. Limestone rocks.


More common than you think down here as well....we always seem to have a few, sometimes more than others. Have had some as big as a hubcap (anyone that doesn't know what a hubcap is....? ) about as big as a pie plate. But most just about the size of dimes, quarters.....it think it just depends on the quarry, mine gets trucked to the field from the quarry.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Man, quarter and dime sized missiles, hope you don't have spread near neighbor's house or cars driving by on the road.  Our spreaders are 80' - 90' spread pattern, though. Our lime is so fine, that it won't spread as far as fertilizer.

Hub cap, you mean a hobo's dinner plate size or a biggin' more like a pizza size?  Have to admit, don't find as many along the road or in the hay field anymore.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Man, quarter and dime sized missiles, hope you don't have spread near neighbor's house or cars driving by on the road.  Our spreaders are 80' - 90' spread pattern, though. Our lime is so fine, that it won't spread as far as fertilizer.
> 
> Hub cap, you mean a hobo's dinner plate size or a biggin' more like a pizza size?  Have to admit, don't find as many along the road or in the hay field anymore.
> 
> Larry


The larger pieces are easily crushed by an unfortunate man that is low on the totem pole  may not be politically correct to say that  with a hammer but they breakup fairly easy, first about the size of a transistor radio  huh? All the way until they get to about the size of a pencil lead.....do we still have pencils anymore? I'm dating myself.....feel like a dinosaur.


----------

